# How to make scale brickwork



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I know Burl Rice cast his own bricks and made modular walls, but does anyone have any other ideas on how to do brick walls? I've used Precision Plastic sheet, but the problem is corners, where you wind up with a gap, because the plastic doesn't go around the corner. Since I am contemplating a brick engine house, which has several exterior reinforcing columns (all with corners), I'm wondering if there's another way to make bricks. From plaster, by carving each one with a scribing device? Any ideas?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe

I know the following relates to stone & cut stone but I don't see why the techniques couldn't be adapted to brick work also.

Rudy Allarde's - Roundhouse
Dennis' - New Depot Finished


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Then there's Rick Marty's use of Yogi's foam board method.

R.W. Marty's - Brewery in Business
Using Foam Board for Building Construction
BY Yogi Wallace


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Then there's...

Richard Weatherby's - Stone - a new building material


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 

I have found that the Plastruct veneer sheets are more flexible to bend around corners. A little extra adhesive on the back side will ooze out any gaps (I use loctite powergrab on a foam insulation board base). Then again, you'll never get a railroad built if you let little details like that drive you crazy. 










-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

and on this one too -


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been pretty happy with the Precision Products brick sheets. It bends nicely around corners. 









I was also able to hide the seams by doing some smart cutting. Two sheets join right in the middle of that sign.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

The article I wrote for June 2000 issue of Garden Railways magazine. I indicated that I hid the joints with the copper downspouts and gutters. Here are a couple of photos. If can't find the article or you need specifics for the downspouts, I can post it.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all. Huh, I didn't know Precision Plastic actually bent. I cut it, and thus, created a gap. But I will try bending it. And yes, Brian, I know that too much fussing keeps you from getting the job done. That's why a have several "works in progess."


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, that's an awesome building. How did you make the arches over the windows??


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 
With each sheet, there's a single strip of bricks. I made a single cut between each brick so it would curve, and then glued it in place.


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 
This is the page on using foam for brick and stone work. 
http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/foamcutter/foamcutter.htm


----------



## harrys_trains (Feb 15, 2008)

well they do make actual bricks for doll houses that you can buy. then all you need is a tiny little trowel and really fine mortar mix. then build the old fashioned way


----------

